
 Indie Android Interview - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/06/23/Derek-James-Polyclef
======
pragmatic
Bad title dude.

"And as for revenue, I’m on pace this year to exceed six figures solely from
monetizing Android apps."

Making 6 figures with Android Apps would have got you to the top of the home
page.

